# Dark Web Surveillance



## Ronni (Jan 9, 2020)

The dark web is a network of websites that are hidden from search engines and only accessible with special software. Hackers and fraudsters use the dark web to sell stolen personal information on the black market, which could lead to identity theft.

I use Credit Wise to monitor my credit information, and as part of that service they monitor the Dark Web for any information about me.  I get an alert when they find something.  Most recently they discovered my email address, so I changed my password as a security measure.  

From the FAQ:
_What is the dark web surveillance service?
Criminals use the dark web to buy or sell personal information that's obtained illicitly. We'll regularly scan the dark web for your SSN and email address. We'll send you an alert if we find your SSN or email address somewhere suspicious. Also, fraudsters may have more than just your SSN or email address. If we find additional personal info (such as credit card numbers, usernames or passwords) linked to your SSN or email, we'll inform you of those as well.


How often do you scan the dark web for my information?
We scan the dark web for your information daily._

Do any of you use a Dark Web surveillance service?


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 9, 2020)

No I didn't even know there _was_ one.. 
I know about the dark web of course but I had no clue there was  a surveillance service... how does that work?... do they charge for this service ?


----------



## Uptosnuff (Jan 9, 2020)

Ok, so they alert you if they find your info on the dark web.  Is that all they do?  Can they (or you) take that information off the dark web?  I'm pretty ignorant about all this, but it seems that even if they find your info there's not much you can do about it other than change your password?  Your email addresses, ssn, etc. are still out there?


----------



## retiredtraveler (Jan 9, 2020)

Ronni said:


> Do any of you use a Dark Web surveillance service?


Experian will do a one-time dark web scan for free.


----------



## Ronni (Jan 10, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> No I didn't even know there _was_ one..
> I know about the dark web of course but I had no clue there was  a surveillance service... how does that work?... do they charge for this service ?



I use Credit Karma to keep me alerted to credit score changes, and part of that service includes Dark Web surveillance.  No, there's no cost.  It's an app on my phone that I can also access on my computer.  



Uptosnuff said:


> Ok, so they alert you if they find your info on the dark web.  Is that all they do?  Can they (or you) take that information off the dark web?  I'm pretty ignorant about all this, but it seems that even if they find your info there's not much you can do about it other than change your password?  Your email addresses, ssn, etc. are still out there?



The alert is all I need.  If you use a computer for anything, your information is out there.  There's no getting around that.  MY concern is only whether or not people who should NOT have my info do.  If that's the case, I want to know so that I can change a password, alert my bank to block withdrawals, or my credit card company to block use etc.  The ONLY way to NOT have as much info out in the virtual world is to NOT use a computer at all for anything and to pay cash for everything.  And even then, because banks, credit card companies, mortgage companies, everywhere you've done business and paid with anything but cash, has your information in digital form, it's STILL out there.

My focus is not to limit the information that's out there, but rather to be alerted immediately to any unauthorized use so that I can take control of it when it happens.


----------



## retiredtraveler (Jan 10, 2020)

_"...My focus is not to limit the information that's out there, but rather to be alerted immediately to any unauthorized use so that I can take control of it when it happens...."_. 
Well said. There is NO security. All you can do is keep your anti-virus software updated, have good passwords and change regularly, and monitor.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jan 10, 2020)

Ive not heard of the Dark Web.I use a well-known antivirus company for my laptop and I pay annually for this. Lots of other choices out there in the UK.  Reading all this makes me want to throw my computer in the trash bin my phone too take my money out of the bank and hide it under the floorboards like folk did back in the supposed dark ages.   I will be glad when my toes curl up!


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 10, 2020)

CrackerJack said:


> Ive not heard of the Dark Web.I use a well-known antivirus company for my laptop and I pay annually for this. Lots of other choices out there in the UK.  Reading all this makes me want to throw my computer in the trash bin my phone too take my money out of the bank and hide it under the floorboards like folk did back in the supposed dark ages.   I will be glad when my toes curl up!


 wow, CJ you've never heard of the dark web?.. oh please  take it from me you never want to know either. If it's dirty, evil , fake, horrific  and or  dangerous   it's on the dark web...  .


----------



## CrackerJack (Jan 10, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> wow, CJ you've never heard of the dark web?.. oh please  take it from me you never want to know either. If it's dirty, evil , fake, horrific  and or  dangerous   it's on the dark web...  .




 Yeah...but how will I _know_?? I am not a  social media person and only do this site now after leaving sites that were not what I found good


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 10, 2020)

CrackerJack said:


> Yeah...but how will I _know_?? I am not a  social media person and only do this site now after leaving sites that were not what I found good


Oh don't worry the chances of you stumbling across the dark web in every day normal internet usage are very slim... !! You need to have certain types of software and all sorts of knowledege as to how to gain access to them, usually costing money to dodgy websites and sellers..


----------



## CrackerJack (Jan 10, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> Oh don't worry the chances of you stumbling across the dark web in every day normal internet usage are very slim... !! You need to have certain types of software and all sorts of knowledege as to how to gain access to them, usually costing money to dodgy websites and sellers..




 Okay thanks for the heads up


----------



## 911 (Jan 11, 2020)

My homeowners insurance offers an addendum to my policy for fraud protection and identity theft. I have Travelers, but I don’t think they offer it anymore, however, to those of us that had it previously, we were grandfathered and able to keep it. I think we pay $15.00 per year. 

My wife just told me that she thinks Travelers is offering fraud protection again as an addendum to a homeowners policy. Considering the number of people that are being duped for their identity, I suggest that everyone have some type if fraud protection. You wouldn’t believe the crap you will be put through if your identity is stolen or compromised.

My neighbor’s wife had her Identity stolen. What a mess. That was about 3 or so years ago and it still hasn’t been totally rectified.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 17, 2020)

@Ronni What is the name of the app you use to do this?


----------



## Ronni (Jan 17, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> @Ronni What is the name of the app you use to do this?


Credit Karma


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 17, 2020)

Ronni said:


> Credit Karma


Thank you


----------



## tbeltrans (Jan 21, 2020)

The correct term for the "dark web" is the Tor network.  Somebody somewhere came up with the term "interweb" for "internet" in similar manner.  I prefer to use the correct term, but will use these alternate terms if it means that the person I am communicating with needs that to understand the conversation.

Tor is the encrypted protocol used for communication in that network.  Your communication is always encrypted until/unless you connect from there to a host/server outside the Tor network.  It is ironic that the Tor protocol was developed by the NSA and either released or leaked to the Open Source community.  You can download a Tor browser for free just as easily as you can Firefox or Chrome.  The browser is built on Firefox, so that is its user interface.  Just google for "Tor browser" and you will find many places to download it if you are interested.  I poked around in it a time or two, but don't really feel the need to use it.

Wandering around the Tor network is a bit like wandering around in a dark basement that you have never been in before.  You initially go to one of the "advertised" sites and then simply follow links from one site to another.  There is no concept of a search engine.  Email can be be done from certain sites for that purpose, but both ends of that email disappear when they are accessed, leaving no trace of that communication.  Sites also frequently come and go.

The Tor network is not only used by criminals, but also by those familiar enough with computer technology who do't wish to have their everyday activities tracked as is the case in the network we are using all the time.  If you want some aspect of privacy without resorting to the Tor network, just get a VPN account and your communications will be encrypted from your computer to the VPN server that then connects openly to the internet.  What people will see is not your computer, but the VPN server.

I hope that helps.

Tony


----------

